

2500 students signed up for our Online Mapping course in less than a week - andrewxhill
http://cartodb.com/academy

======
unreal37
Can it be called a course if it's a 1-1/2 hour webinar? Do courses require
more than one session?

I do love maps though and this is an interesting topic.

~~~
andrewxhill
I will give more for sure!

~~~
andrewxhill
Actually, a bit more info on that. The date was chosen by a public doodle poll
that I spread around via email and twitter. I was thinking about posting a new
poll at the end of the class so that all participants could vote on when the
second session would happen :)

------
larrydag
For those in the Dallas area I'm doing a presentation on Map Visualizations
using R this Sat. Nov. 16 [http://www.meetup.com/Dallas-R-Users-
Group/](http://www.meetup.com/Dallas-R-Users-Group/)

------
mejackreed
It's great to see these type of offerings that are coming out in the
geospatial arena. CartoDB free web mapping course + Mapbox redesign and
webapp, these new companies are really doing cool things!

------
JeffJenkins
I'm signed up for it. I've been toying around with CartoDB for a while and
it's totally awesome. I put together a map of truck routes vs bike routes in
NYC in about 10 minutes, where my only experience was having only seen a short
demo of CartoDB.

~~~
andrewxhill
That's awesome Jeff. Do you have a link to your map? I'd love to see it. Would
be cool to try and put some moving bikes on it now :)

[http://blog.cartodb.com/post/66687861735/torque-is-live-
try-...](http://blog.cartodb.com/post/66687861735/torque-is-live-try-it-on-
your-cartodb-maps-today)

~~~
JeffJenkins
I'm going to blog about it soonish. I'll cc you on twitter

------
PLenz
I built a heat-map demo in CartoDB a while ago. Very nice tool - if a bit
pricy if you need more data then free service level can provide.

------
cheriot
$149/month for a 500MB database is a bit much. Nice idea, though.

------
andrewxhill
Actually... we just passed 3000 :)

